# Orphaned puppies seeking surrogacy&advice



## evieolley (May 7, 2012)

Our family dog gave birth to a litter of 8 puppies yesterday (6/05) tragically the bitch suffered a heart attack and we are seeking any advice on how to rear/look after the litter. If there is a bitch out there with a similar aged litter and you would consider surrogacy of one or two of our puppies I would be very keen to hear from you. We live near Saffron Walden, around 20miles south of Cambridge.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't help you but would be interested to know what advice you have had from your vet about caring for the pups.

So sorry to hear about the mother.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm really sorry this has happened,if it had happened four weeks ago i would have been able to help.I hope you find someone and you have success with rearing the puppies.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I have had a similar experience, my bitch gave birth to 11 pups but could not feed them and although I tried to get the milk to flow, non would come. You need to get your pups to the vets, there is a colostrum substitute they can give which will help protect them in the same way colostrum from the mother works. I tried to hand rear mine and it was very difficult, I managed 8 days at 2hrly feeds which took 1.5hrs per session and at that time I couldn't cope any longer. I went back to the vets and they offered to take some off me and the nurses would help feed them (as their were no new mothers to be had). Three went to a bitch that was having a phantom pregnancy and another 4 were split between two other nurses and I kept the rest so as not to upset their mother any more than necessary. They do charge for this service but by that time I really needed help. I had them all back a week later, could have been longer but I was ready to go again then and things became slightly easier. Normally too, weaning should be around 4 weeks but it was suggested I wean much earlier to help with the problems.
I'd seek help from the vet first.

Good luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

evieolley said:


> Our family dog gave birth to a litter of 8 puppies yesterday (6/05) tragically the bitch suffered a heart attack and we are seeking any advice on how to rear/look after the litter. If there is a bitch out there with a similar aged litter and you would consider surrogacy of one or two of our puppies I would be very keen to hear from you. We live near Saffron Walden, around 20miles south of Cambridge.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your bitch and that your poor pups have been orphaned.

Hope this will help in someway.

A Guide To Breeding Your Dog 12 - Keep Your Puppies Warm, Fed, and Clean Temperature. A newborn puppy cannot control its body temperature and must be kept in a warm environment. Chilling will stress the puppy and predispose it to infectious disease; overheating can kill it. The environmental temperature can be controlled with a well-insulated electric heating pad or a heat lamp. But make sure the puppies have a cooler place to crawl to if they become too warm.

Care for Orphaned Puppies Newborn puppies must be hand fed if their mother is either unable or unwilling to nurse them. Cow's milk is a poor substitute for bitch's milk, which is more concentrated and has twice the level of protein, almost double the calories, and more than twice the calcium and phosphorous content. For feeding puppies, a commercial puppy formula is recommended; carefully follow the manufacturer's instructions.
Remember that puppies grow very rapidly so make sure you weigh them every day before you calculate how much to feed them. You may need to start with slightly less formula at each feeding and gradually increase the amount as the puppy responds favorably to hand feeding. Steady weight gain and well-formed feces are the best evidence of satisfactory progress. If diarrhea develops, immediately reduce the puppy's intake to half the amount previously fed, then gradually increase it again to the recommended level. Diarrhea in newborns can be very dangerous so consult a veterinarian for advice. Never prepare more formula than is required for any one day because milk is a medium for bacterial growth. Maintain sanitary conditions at all times. Before feeding, warm the formula to about 100 degrees or near body temperature. Using a bottle and nipple, hold the bottle at an angle to prevent air bubbles. The hole in the nipple can be enlarged slightly with a hot needle to let the milk ooze out slowly when the bottle is inverted. The puppy should suck vigorously, but should not nurse too rapidly. Consult a veterinarian if the puppies are not nursing well. You may need to resort to tube feeding, which is best taught by a health professional. Newborn puppies must be stimulated to defecate and urinate after each feeding. Ordinarily the mother's licking provides this stimulation, but orphaned puppies will need human intervention. Gently massage the puppy's anal region with a cotton ball that has been dipped in warm water. Gentle body massage is also beneficial for any hand-reared puppy. Massage stimulates the circulation and thoroughly awakens the puppy. Stroke the puppy's sides and back with a soft cloth. The best time for a massage seems to be when the puppies are waking up and you're waiting for the formula to get warm.
Additional reading:
Ensuring a Good Start: Newborn Pups Sometimes Need Nutritional Boost By Arliss Paddock

Above an excerpt from the following
http://www.akc.org/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog/pdf/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf

Hopefully if will give you some guidance until a member breeder an advise you better.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

There is a facebook page for orphaned puppies, lots of help and advice available here
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really sorry to hear about the loss of your poor bitch and i so hope you can find a surrogate for her puppies, i dont have much to add to what has already beeen said, except i would advise you to use a slow flow human baby teat for the puppies, in mine and friends experience milk flows too fast through teats designed for feeding puppies, and theres a real danger of getting milk into puppies lungs, also give them a drink of cool boiled water every now and then, obviously through a bottle...good luck with them.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> really sorry to hear about the loss of your poor bitch and i so hope you can find a surrogate for her puppies, i dont have much to add to what has already beeen said, except i would advise you to use a slow flow human baby teat for the puppies, in mine and friends experience milk flows too fast through teats designed for feeding puppies, and theres a real danger of getting milk into puppies lungs, also give them a drink of cool boiled water every now and then, obviously through a bottle...good luck with them.


i've found newborn babies or even premature baby bottles the best, try sainsbury's, good luck i've only hand reared the one , hopefully you can find someone to help you out.


----------



## evieolley (May 7, 2012)

Thanks every so much for all your replies, some really useful tips and advice there. We are looking to get as much information as possible before deciding on the best course of action for the upcoming weeks.

The puppies have been doing well, we have heat matts and a lamp set up at the right temperature and have a good routine in place for the 'frequent feeds'. Luckily we have several family members staying at the moment, and a detailed rota is making the night shifts easier to cope with. The puppies are responding well and are becoming quite animated which is encouraging. 

The orphaned dogs Facebook page has been a great suggestion. We have been put in touch with a local breeder with experience of hand rearing and the vet is visiting today, will be good to have piece of mind that we are doing all we can to ensure the pups stay healthy and on track. 

Thanks again for all your suggestions, will keep you updated on their progress.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Best of luck with your litter


----------



## Mrs Anne Wood (May 6, 2013)

evieolley said:


> Our family dog gave birth to a litter of 8 puppies yesterday (6/05) tragically the bitch suffered a heart attack and we are seeking any advice on how to rear/look after the litter. If there is a bitch out there with a similar aged litter and you would consider surrogacy of one or two of our puppies I would be very keen to hear from you. We live near Saffron Walden, around 20miles south of Cambridge.


Hi I have a bitch who tragically lost a single puppy on Friday. She has lots of milk still. What breed was yours as I would consider fostering if I could keep one.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Mrs Anne Wood said:


> Hi I have a bitch who tragically lost a single puppy on Friday. She has lots of milk still. What breed was yours as I would consider fostering if I could keep one.


sorry about your loss. this thread was started may last year. x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry for both losses. I shall close this in case anyone else makes the same mistake. I do hope you find some help for your poor girl.


----------

